# ID please



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi this has apeared two days ago can you help?Whats cousing it and how do I kill it?







and







The brown algae is almost gone with just one use of H2O2 but couple of leaves on my Pogestemon are gone as well so I don't whant to risk it again before I know way is this hapening.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I see that when my CO2 is out of whack and circulation is poor. Also maybe too many nutrients in the water column...have you check your nutrient levels?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

It looks like there is hair algae behind the downoi. Check your nitrate level, do regular water changes, keep your CO2 at good consistent level. How about your ferts routine and light level?


----------



## test pilot (Nov 6, 2010)

Can you remove the infected plant? It is best to manually remove the algae that has established itself. Once you've done this try dosing with carbon (I use flourish excel in these cases) even if you are injecting CO2 dose the carbon directly onto the affected plant has the best affect. Try using an eye dropper to get the dose right on the plant / algae.

I've also introduced amano shrimp and/or siamese algae eaters into my tank. Both the amano shrimp and algae eater work well but will not remove the estabished algae hair/beard algae. If you have fish that are large enough to eat the shrimp then try the siamese algae eater. If you buy the algae eater make sure you can tell the difference between the saimese algae eater and the flying fox. They look very similar and the flying fox does not control the algae very well.

I've also increased the planting in my tanks. Let the plants compete with the algae for nutrients. Fast growing plants compete better since they absorb nutrients at a faster rate to support their metabolism.

I had an outbreak of your type of algae about 2 years ago. I have not seen that type of algae in my tanks since I've tryed the above. I no longer dose the carbon as much but I'm still injecting CO2.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

You might want to try fixing the co2 and lights as already mentioned  and provide more flow in your tank. As for removing the algae, you could overdose Flourish excel x2 or x3.


----------

